# Where does firefox stores its internet files??



## sushantasarkar (Jan 15, 2008)

Where does firefox stores its temporary internet files?? and how to read them directly?


----------



## slugger (Jan 15, 2008)

default location
*C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\alpha-numeric string.default\Cache* (@least in Win2K3)

wat exactly do u mean by *"read them directly?"*


----------



## sushantasarkar (Jan 16, 2008)

slugger said:


> default location
> *C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\alpha-numeric string.default\Cache* (@least in Win2K3)
> 
> wat exactly do u mean by *"read them directly?"*



Read the individual files....


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't think Firefox stores web pages, images, etc.

So if you want to save a page or image on your computer, do it while browsing.


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 16, 2008)

Wannabe_a_techie said:


> I don't think Firefox stores web pages, images, etc.
> 
> So if you want to save a page or image on your computer, do it while browsing.


ru mad ??

firefox has a cache option. it does store cache files but in a format which is not readable (at least in Linux).


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 17, 2008)

In the address bar type 
about:cache
You will get the cache location and the files


----------

